# Switch - wo ist der Eingang?



## MirtisDyleris (14. November 2015)

Hallo Community,

muss man bei diesem Gerät: TP-Link TL-SG105 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch dein Eingang vorne einstecken? Oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## XyZaaH (14. November 2015)

Was willst du? Der Eingang beim switch ist egal, da kannst du alle nehmen.


----------



## MirtisDyleris (14. November 2015)

Ich meinte folgendes:

Aus der Wand bei mir kommt eine LAN-Buchse. Ich brauche aber mehr LAN-Ports. Also kann ich in die Buchse ein Kabel stecken und das irgendwo am Switch einstecken und bei dem Rest kann ich Ausgänge anschließen?


----------



## XyZaaH (14. November 2015)

Ja. So siehts aus.


----------



## Garnorh198 (14. November 2015)

Es spielt keine Rolle, welche Anschlüsse du nutzt. Sie sind alle gleich. Eine Unterscheidung zwischen Ein- und Ausgängen gibt es nicht.


----------

